# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Фотоаппарат Canon EOS 550D с объективом kit 18-135 IS

## Светлана79

Любительская цифровая зеркальная фотокамера с широкими возможностями в комплекте с универсальным объективом Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS

Состояние среднее.Пробег 76000 кадров.

Стоимость 5500 грн

----------

